# Problème installation iDeneb Léopard 10.5.6



## MaaximeC. (21 Mai 2012)

Bonjour(bonsoir) à tous.
Je souhaite installer iDeneb Leopard 10.5.6 sur mon PC Acer Aspire M1100. Vu que j'a ifait déjà quelques modifications hardware dedans voici un résumé de l'ordinateur :




> Résumé
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...




Voilà, donc mon problème, quand je lance l'installation d'iDeneb, au bout de quelques minutes de chargement m'affiche un stop sur la pomme ...
Comme ceci : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je souhaite installer iDeneb sur ma partition ( E: ) :







Donc je suis bloquer au démarrage de l'installation d'iDeneb.. 

Merci d'avance à ceux qui m'aideront


----------



## itOtO (22 Mai 2012)

Salut,

Je connais pas trop iDeneb, et je suis pas hypercalé sur le hackintosh en 10.5, mais déjà tu dois pouvoir démarrer en mode verbose en tapant -v sur l'écran de démarrage (je crois qu'il faut démarrer avec F8 et qu'ensuite on peu taper la commande -v et valider), ça permettra d'avoir un peu plus d'info que l'écran gris 

Sinon comme piste: je me demande s'il ne faut pas avoir déjà préparer une partition libre en FAT32 sous windows pour pouvoir accueillir OSX...


----------



## MaaximeC. (22 Mai 2012)

Quand je demarre en mode verbose il m'affiche à un moment :



> ERROR: FireWire unable to determine security-mode; defaulting to full-secure.



J'afficherais les "imprim-écran" ce soir si sa peut aider.


----------



## MaaximeC. (22 Mai 2012)

Voici les captures d'écran du mode verbose


----------



## MaaximeC. (22 Mai 2012)

Je viens de trouver le problème. Mon Bios étant bridé Acer, je ne peux pas passer en AHCI. I faut trouve un moyen de débrider mon bios pour pouvoir passer en AHCI et installer iDeneb.


----------

